# Finalized Durban Sands Sale



## martyap (Jun 3, 2011)

It took several months but I sold my last Durban Sands to Club Leisure in South Africa. As far as I can tell they are affiliated with First Resorts. I had to show proof of my original purchase and fill out a bunch of forms. Process took about three months. There were no fees and I did not pay my 2011 levy. Club Leisure paid me R2500 for the 1BR red week and the funds were transferred  into a Bank of America account I set up solely for this purpose. 

Not sure if this is a trend on their part to buy back weeks but I thought I'd pass it on.......the biggest hurdle was to show that my initial purchase payment went into SA before the bank in SA would now allow funds to now leave SA.....I sent them the original Arrowwood purchase agreement from Herb........Hope this helps.....

I had tried Bid or Buy, the SA eBay and that is another option for selling timeshares. I had actually sold it to a person from SA but he asked to withdraw his winning bid. He kindly made the first contact with Club Leisure in appreciation for the retracted sale on Bid or Buy......

Hope this helps and I'll be glad to answer any questions

Marty


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 3, 2011)

I am sure ''The Bullfrog'' thanks you.  One wonders if this resort is also on his ''crash for cash'' list like Tenbury and The Seapointer.  First Resorts is one of the tenacles of Club Leisure Group, as are CRI South Africa, Flexi-Club, Star Club, etc.  This is really a slimy bunch and their latest tactic of crashing timeshares so they can then sell the property for something else for a big profit really stinks.

I think I would rather transfer a week free to the Russian mafia, Al Quaida, or some other bunch of thugs than sell it to The Bullfrog.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sure you are right, Carolinian, about the Bullfrog strategy.  

But there really aren't a lot of options for some SA owners who need to get out from under a poor exchange rate now that doesn't seem to budge, plus dismal TPUs in RCI.  To add insult to injury, DS levy increases are ridiculous and go above & beyond the exchange rate challenge.  So it's obvious they are trying to push owners into a corner.

I say anyway you can get rid of it, go for it.  I prefer not to pawn it off to someone else in the U.S. who will face the same issues, so I'm going with a local broker and think I may be close to resolution.

Congrats, btw, Marty!


----------



## martyap (Jun 4, 2011)

*Not many options!*

There are very few options. My 2011 was up to $550 US and we all know what trades we've been getting. The best offer I received on Bid or Buy was R1800
with me paying the R450 transfer fee.........selling to Club Leisure  was another choice. I certainly was not going to continue paying the inflated levies.
Now with the ruling that the TS can only be sold to South African residents, the choices are less. I originally had four weeks I bought from Herb in 2003.
Original levy was $85 a year. They served their purpose and I'm happy to return my last DS to "The Bullfrog."

Bid or Buy is an option to sell to a SA resident and I'd be happy to give tips to anyone who wants to sell via that route.


----------

